# Novel on the life of an infantry sergeant.



## Yrys (11 Jun 2007)

By WO Sylvain Leblanc, only available at Canex , Valcartier.
And I presume  only in French...

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LF/English/6_1_1_1.asp?id=1979


----------

